# Homemade/DIY treestand steps



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Not what you're asking for, but the screw in steps are usually less than $3 each. You'd be better off and a lot safer just using those.


----------



## kevsuperg (Aug 19, 2008)

if u wanna make something, try wood. many yrs ago when i was a young penniless airman in the USAF and treestands were a fairly new concept, my buddies and i would make 2x4 treesteps which attached to the tree with a 1/4 rope. found the plans in some old hunting mag, maybe outdoor life or field and stream. basically take a 2x4 and cut it about 6" long or so. drill a hole thru it from side to side and thread the rope thru it. throw the rope around the tree and wrap it around the step 2 or 3 times to secure it. they really worked great and dont damage the tree. they are bulky though.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Interested to see where this goes.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

If u haven't bought your tree stand yet get a ladder stand. They are cheap and come with steps. U can get a two person for about 110 shipped to your house. Some one man ladders are a lot cheaper. Also hit up craigslist I got 3 ladder stands and one hang on with sticks for $100 two years ago.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

kevsuperg said:


> if u wanna make something, try wood. many yrs ago when i was a young penniless airman in the USAF and treestands were a fairly new concept, my buddies and i would make 2x4 treesteps which attached to the tree with a 1/4 rope. found the plans in some old hunting mag, maybe outdoor life or field and stream. basically take a 2x4 and cut it about 6" long or so. drill a hole thru it from side to side and thread the rope thru it. throw the rope around the tree and wrap it around the step 2 or 3 times to secure it. they really worked great and dont damage the tree. they are bulky though.


They used to teach how to make those a long time ago in bow huter education. Tie a loop in one end of the rope. They did work really well.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Look for clearence priced screw in steps. I've seen them for $1-$1.50 each at Wally World...


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

I use a setup similar to this. Except I bought my bolts from a local supplier at a cheaper cost. I usually pull the bottom 4 or 5 bolts out with me when I leave my stand and carry them in my pack. Helps prevent theft, and saves cost a little also. 

http://www.treehopperllc.com/catalog/1-13/products/cordless-drill-bit-and-tree-step-bolts.html


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Why not just spend a little extra rather than building a potential death trap?? Lol. I'm not climbing anything these days that involves 2x4's and rope! Maybe when I was 13. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

Screw in steps are the cheapest and safest way you can get up a tree on a budget.


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

nockedup said:


> Screw in steps are the cheapest and safest way you can get up a tree on a budget.


Just a consideration....
If you calculate how many tree steps you need, to get, lets say 18 to 20 FT off the ground, I forget, but I think its 24 tree steps for 20 foot of height.. 24x$3.00 (on sale) is $72.00 (Estimated) it would be cheaper to buy some climbing sticks, when the are on sale.. I bought 5 sets last year at Dick's for 56.00 each set (20 FT).. and easier to carry and install, and in my opinion safer.. Hope this helps


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anybody use old TV towers?


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

If you are really on a tight budget go native and build a ground blind out of forrest debris.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

mikesmith66 said:


> I use a setup similar to this. Except I bought my bolts from a local supplier at a cheaper cost. I usually pull the bottom 4 or 5 bolts out with me when I leave my stand and carry them in my pack. Helps prevent theft, and saves cost a little also.
> 
> http://www.treehopperllc.com/catalog/1-13/products/cordless-drill-bit-and-tree-step-bolts.html


This works well... exactly what I do.
Got my steps right off the shelf at Home Depot (Grade 8 bolts)


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

a buddy of mine has a degree in forestry. he gave me permission to hunt his property and he told me that i was not to use screw in steps. he said he knew that the holes usually healed over but the holes were also a invitation for bugs to set up shop and cause damage. so i don't use screw in steps and never will. the climate is changing all over this country and it is stressing the trees. if you can you might want to avoid using them. just my 2 cents.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

S.F. steve said:


> a buddy of mine has a degree in forestry. he gave me permission to hunt his property and he told me that i was not to use screw in steps. he said he knew that the holes usually healed over but the holes were also a invitation for bugs to set up shop and cause damage. so i don't use screw in steps and never will. the climate is changing all over this country and it is stressing the trees. if you can you might want to avoid using them. just my 2 cents.


Stressing the trees? Is this for real? 
Trees are by nature, a renewable resource.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

I stand corrected. Why didn't I think of climbing sticks or ladder sticks. 
There are sets at Dicks or thru Sportsmans Guide for $50 and under.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

irishhacker said:


> Stressing the trees? Is this for real?
> Trees are by nature, a renewable resource.


So are wild animals. Does that mean they are not affected by habitat or climate change?


Do you not notice the trees in your area dropping leaves from the drought? 
Or not having fruit because of the late frost after our mild winter? 

His main point was that damage to a tree from screw in steps is an open wound that is inviting pests and infections. 

I sure hope you are just trolling and actually not that ignorant.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

nockedup said:


> So are wild animals. Does that mean they are not affected by habitat or climate change?
> 
> 
> Do you not notice the trees in your area dropping leaves from the drought?
> ...



No leaves dropping where I live..
The 18 apple trees by my best stand are all producing quite well.

Doesnt really matter about the holes in the trees.. 
They will die or get logged any way. 
They take a few trees out every year where I hunt.

Thought he was going down that stupid climate change path.. 
Anyone with a brain knows that is ignorant.
You cannot accurately create a hypothesis for millions of years with only a couple hundred years of data.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

alltires said:


> Just a consideration....
> If you calculate how many tree steps you need, to get, lets say 18 to 20 FT off the ground, I forget, but I think its 24 tree steps for 20 foot of height.. 24x$3.00 (on sale) is $72.00 (Estimated) it would be cheaper to buy some climbing sticks, when the are on sale.. I bought 5 sets last year at Dick's for 56.00 each set (20 FT).. and easier to carry and install, and in my opinion safer.. Hope this helps


24 steps for 20 feet up?!?!?!?
That's more than a step per foot.....no where near that many needed. I can comfortably climb 20 feet with less than half of what you've calculated.


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

most people on here cant weld or fabricate and allways put down anyone that tries to make anything themselves. A good weld should be 5x stronger than the metal around it. Also most store bought tree stands are welded by a chineese girl that was only taught to weld 1" stitches on a mig machine someone else set up! Heating up rebar and bending it will be fine man if your comfortable with your skills.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

irishhacker said:


> Stressing the trees? Is this for real?
> Trees are by nature, a renewable resource.


How long do you think it takes for an oak tree to mature? I don't know many landowners who will allow screw-in steps anymore!


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

as some people have mentioned...price it out. I've looked into what you're talking about and it's usually cheaper to get a set of 20' climbing sticks for $50-$60 or buy screw in steps at a box store than it is to go to Lowes and get materials...unless you already have material around, or are going to buy in bulk, i would bet you'd save money and time by just buying something (unless you would feel the need for something with the Lone Wolf logo on it or something :boink: )


----------



## Brad H (Oct 10, 2005)

www.rogerssportinggoods.com has steps and ladder sticks cheap! I have my brother weld up ladder sticks for about $30 per a 20ft section.


----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

mikesmith66 said:


> I use a setup similar to this. Except I bought my bolts from a local supplier at a cheaper cost. I usually pull the bottom 4 or 5 bolts out with me when I leave my stand and carry them in my pack. Helps prevent theft, and saves cost a little also.
> 
> http://www.treehopperllc.com/catalog/1-13/products/cordless-drill-bit-and-tree-step-bolts.html


This is the cheapest route by far. You only need 10-12 bolts take them in & out every hunt or when you change trees. Caution only use grade 8 lesser bolts will break. 

The drills can be made for about $30. Here's mine.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> 24 steps for 20 feet up?!?!?!?
> That's more than a step per foot.....no where near that many needed. I can comfortably climb 20 feet with less than half of what you've calculated.


I was thinking the same thing like 1/3 or so


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> 24 steps for 20 feet up?!?!?!?
> That's more than a step per foot.....no where near that many needed. I can comfortably climb 20 feet with less than half of what you've calculated.


Do you only have one leg???? or are your legs and arms like an NBA player. 20 foot with 12 steps Not impossible, but I would like to see someone climb that..
I go above the platform so I can step down onto it.. I put one in about 5 foot above the platform so I can pull myself up onto the last step.. Small steps = Safer climb...
By the way, My actual quote was, "I forget, but I think its 24 tree steps for 20 foot of height"


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

alltires said:


> Do you only have one leg???? or are your legs and arms like an NBA player. 20 foot with 12 steps Not impossible, but I would like to see someone climb that..
> I go above the platform so I can step down onto it.. I put one in about 5 foot above the platform so I can pull myself up onto the last step.. Small steps = Safer climb...
> By the way, My actual quote was, "I forget, but I think its 24 tree steps for 20 foot of height"


I agree with your assessment. You should have enough steps to climb ABOVE the platform and step down into it. I know I can't get my legs up high enough to climb 20' with 8 (1/3) or 12 (1/2) and I'm 6'1! If anyone on here can climb a straight tree trunk 20' with 8 steps please post a video of you doing this! To me short steps are best. If I'm going out there durring the cold months with bibs, heavy jacket, under layers and heavy boots I wouldn't want them any further apart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Havoc-Tec said:


> most people on here cant weld or fabricate and allways put down anyone that tries to make anything themselves. A good weld should be 5x stronger than the metal around it. Also most store bought tree stands are welded by a chineese girl that was only taught to weld 1" stitches on a mig machine someone else set up! Heating up rebar and bending it will be fine man if your comfortable with your skills.


Wish I could find a chinese woman who could weld  but it all fairness welding your own steps is a little bit safer than using 2x4's and rope! What if a squirrel decided to mow on the rope holding your last step. Your going to be wishing you had splurged for a little better system. Atleast for however long it takes for you to hit the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## SdDiamondArcher (Jul 16, 2008)

I just hung a stand yesterday. I am very close to 20 ft up and I used 7 steps and one or two tree limbs. I should be able to hang 2 stands with the dozen that I bought. I am 6 ft and only 26, so maybe that plays in to factor. I bought a set of 12 tree steps, two gear holders and a 20 ft bow rope made by Ameristep for 30 bucks. Seems pretty inexpensive to me.


----------



## bowhunter05 (Aug 2, 2009)

Me and my buddy make climbing sticks for about $25 per 20 ft. We got tired of screwing in steps, so just bought sections of tube pipe, and welded the screw in steps to the pipe. Should last forever, and is a lot less time consuming than screw ins IMO.


----------



## tappedandtagged (Jan 18, 2011)

irishhacker said:


> Stressing the trees? Is this for real?
> Trees are by nature, a renewable resource.


After growing up in the logging woods with my dad, I too am reluctant to use screw in steps. The only way I would use them is if I was going to put them in and not take them out. When a mature white oak is worth a couple grand, you don't want to make a nice hole for a bug to get into and eat the tree from the inside out.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have made many variations over the years, from single steps out of rebar, to bolt in ladders. The single rebar steps are bolted in with lag bolts....after a few years they tend to get grown over. Designed to work as a step and a grab handle.


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

I personally like using about 8 steps to get around 20ft. But it does serve a purpose. Not a whole lot of guys will or can get in your stand.


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> I agree with your assessment. You should have enough steps to climb ABOVE the platform and step down into it. I know I can't get my legs up high enough to climb 20' with 8 (1/3) or 12 (1/2) and I'm 6'1! If anyone on here can climb a straight tree trunk 20' with 8 steps please post a video of you doing this! To me short steps are best. If I'm going out there durring the cold months with bibs, heavy jacket, under layers and heavy boots I wouldn't want them any further apart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Agreed.... Just for this reason you quoted, "To me short steps are best. If I'm going out there durring the cold months with bibs, heavy jacket, under layers and heavy boots I wouldn't want them any further apart." 
That why I will only go a max of 20" as I stagger them.. Just isn't worth it for a couple extra steps...


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

as others have posted check out some sticks and watch for deals. I too have the same problem as the OP justifying spending 2-3 bucks for steps but in the long run is $60 for say 20 screw in steps worth your life?? I say yes any day of the week. we may build stuff that may look stronger but are stuff isnt TMA certified like every treestand/ accessory would be. Id keep an eye out for some deals or hunt off the ground. I personally wouldnt cut corners just to get up a tree. JMO.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Heres a pretty good deal if you are on a budget. Might not be the most comfortable, packable, lightweight stand/stick combo around but it would get the job done. 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/guide-gear-climbing-stick-and-tree-stand-combo.aspx?a=552579


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Scheels sporting goods has screw in for 1 dollar each again right now. 5 dollar shipping if you start an account with them. Only requires an email address to open account. I bought 250 or so last year on their archery sale.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

nnelzon23 said:


> Scheels sporting goods has screw in for 1 dollar each again right now. 5 dollar shipping if you start an account with them. Only requires an email address to open account. I bought 250 or so last year on their archery sale.


Sorry, but I don't see them now. Sale must have ended.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

nockedup said:


> Screw in steps are the cheapest and safest way you can get up a tree on a budget.


I wouldn't trust a step that cost less than a buck. The tree hopper system uses a grade 8 bolt. Good for over 500 lbs and if you buy a bunch they will cost about a buck a piece. www.treehopperllc.com i think is the sight.


----------



## BOW-MADNESS (Sep 1, 2011)

i take in a cordless drill with lag bolts. nice sturdy and cheap


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

irishhacker said:


> Stressing the trees? Is this for real?
> Trees are by nature, a renewable resource.


They sure are, you can plant one in the ground and a week or so later you have a tree.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Stanley said:


> They sure are, you can plant one in the ground and a week or so later you have a tree.


I love the new one week trees! So much better than that old out dated hundred year one. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## bowhunter2k9 (Feb 22, 2010)

SdDiamondArcher said:


> I just hung a stand yesterday. I am very close to 20 ft up and I used 7 steps and one or two tree limbs. I should be able to hang 2 stands with the dozen that I bought. I am 6 ft and only 26, so maybe that plays in to factor. I bought a set of 12 tree steps, two gear holders and a 20 ft bow rope made by Ameristep for 30 bucks. Seems pretty inexpensive to me.


I agree, a 12 pack is almost enough for my 2 stands too.... at 18 to 22 ft a piece. I'm 6 ft and 21 yrs old


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

There is another way...But, it is not as cheap to climb one tree ..However, if you want to climb a lot of different trees and some thing light to carry in and out .Also, this will not damage the trees...You need a rock or tree climbers harness a rope and caribeaner hook up line and some rock climbing runners/aiders ...could be had for about 75.00 ...here is a link to explain..........

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1626624&highlight=without+sticks


----------

